# Halton Sportsmen's Association First Shoot of 2018



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

The Halton Sportsmen's Association will be hosting our first shoot of 2018 on Sunday April 8th. We have 2 loops of 20 targets each, and offer a very challenging course. 
The shoot will start at 10 am, shotgun start. Registration opens at 8:30 am. 
This is an open shoot and all bows are welcome.
There will be a BBQ lunch at the midway point of the shoot. 
We are located at 5125 Steele's Ave. West, up on the escarpment between Bell School Line and Appleby Line on the north side. Hope to see you there.


----------



## chris9potter (Nov 24, 2016)

I’m assuming this is a 3D Shoot? Do we need to pre-register or do we just show up?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Galt Sportsmen Club has a 3d tournament the same day.


----------



## chris9potter (Nov 24, 2016)

I saw the Galt one on the OAA website. I’m coming from Mississauga and this shoot is closer for me. Just want to know which bow to bring with me 3D or Field/Target? It’s not listed in the Halton Sportsmen’s site so I can’t sort it out on my own. I do appreciate the reply though


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry, it is a 3D shoot and just show up.


----------



## chris9potter (Nov 24, 2016)

Cool, I’m hoping to attend.


----------

